# Need a place to stay near dubai Marina, HELP!!!



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

Hi,

I am currently in dubai, We are waiting for an apartment to be finished but the date keeps getting pushed back and back.

I need to find somewhere to rent for a couple of weeks that is no more than 500-600 pound a week, but strugling.

Can anyone help me with ideas or anything? Need to be as close to the marina as possible but realise we are not in a place to be pickey.

Help please!!

Jordan


----------



## thomas0077 (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi Jordan,

I have a one bed located at time place dubai marina. Let me know if keen.


Regards,

Tom






I am currently in dubai, We are waiting for an apartment to be finished but the date keeps getting pushed back and back.

I need to find somewhere to rent for a couple of weeks that is no more than 500-600 pound a week, but strugling.

Can anyone help me with ideas or anything? Need to be as close to the marina as possible but realise we are not in a place to be pickey.

Help please!!

Jordan[/QUOTE]


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

You can try a hotel apartment or if you do not have any children, you could always rent a room - try Dubizzle for room rentals. Or, if you've got nice friends, maybe one of them might let you crash on their sofa for a week or so.


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

thank you for your replys,

Abu Dhabi is a bit far away for us. Can i just ask is the villa, shared accomodation?

thank you 

Jordan


----------



## Hamish (Dec 8, 2008)

Oaks liwa heights do you a 550 dirhams a night deal. They are in Jumeirah lakes towers, which is opposite the marina. Thoroughly recommend it for a budget place to stay.

Msg me if you want more details.


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

tom would you mind giving me some information on your place, i think i sent you a private meessage aswel.

cheers

Jordan


----------



## Maz25 (Jul 6, 2008)

jay6480 said:


> tom would you mind giving me some information on your place, i think i sent you a private meessage aswel.
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jordan



You will not be able to PM Tom as he has only posted once. The PM feature is only activated after 5 posts.


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

I am really keen please can you give me some more details or a contact e-mail and cost of apartment??

cheers

Jordan



thomas0077 said:


> Hi Jordan,
> 
> I have a one bed located at time place dubai marina. Let me know if keen.
> 
> ...


[/QUOTE]


----------



## thomas0077 (Jan 14, 2009)

jay6480 said:


> I am really keen please can you give me some more details or a contact e-mail and cost of apartment??
> 
> cheers
> 
> Jordan


[/QUOTE]

Hi Jordon,

I have a one bed apartment at time place.. I am back in the uk for 8weeks. All yours if you need it.


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

Yea, how much would you be looking for, i would need a week possible 2 starting from the 19th.

Many thanks

Jordan


----------



## jay6480 (Dec 31, 2008)

hi tom,

hope all is well.

Will you send me an e-mail to [email protected] or reply on here with regards to your apartment. Just with price etc.

Many thanks

Jordan


----------

